# Need of advice



## terryl965 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am interested on how is anybody marketing there school to get new students in the door. It seem when people walk though and try a class or two they keep coming, but we do have a problem getting people in the doors to try a class or two. We are on a very busy street and have alot of traffic, people drive into the stripe mall and look but do not actually come in. Any help wopuld be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 29, 2010)

Big sign in window "Come on In"


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Big sign in window "Come on In"


Bob's got a point, Terry.  What are you doing to make it seem like interested people can come on in and check things out?  Sometimes, people need an invitation; others just need to know it's OK.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe some public demos with inexpensive flyers to hand out.  If you currently offer first lesson free, put that in big letters on the pamphlet!


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 29, 2010)

Two of the best promotions at the school I attend are "friends day" and "family month."

friends day means special classes where students can bring a friend to train for free.  Participants receive coupons that get them some free or discounted lessons and a uniform.

family month means any family member of a current student can train free for a month.  Great to get parents, siblings, cousins, etc in the door.

I always see a significangt bump in the size of the white belt class after these promotions.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## ShelleyK (Mar 29, 2010)

Offer your students something that cant be normally bought...for instance a friend of mine just signed up her son and because I referred her to the school I am receiving an awesome jacket that has our school name and emblem on it!


----------



## rlobrecht (Mar 29, 2010)

Our school has friend coupons.  1 week free for the friend, and $25 for you, which can be used on instruction fees or gear.  I think the friends might also get a free dobok if they sign up, but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks I have a welcome sign and we try to make it very clean and visual appealing to the majority. I like the family month thing and the friends night. Thanks for the replys and if anybody has anymore advice please let me know.


----------



## Shawn-San (Mar 29, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Thanks for the replys and if anybody has anymore advice please let me know.


 
One of the best things you could do to try and get more students at your school is to print up a bunch of flyers, then have them handed out at the middle schools and high schools in your area. You might be suprised at how much more business you get. This is how I got into MA when I was younger. Picked up a flyer in my middle school one day.


----------



## grydth (Mar 30, 2010)

One of the themes to come out of Bil Mattocks' recent thread on Mcdojos was that genuine traditional schools might benefit from some of the advertising methods the franchised places use.... you might tale 15 and read over those to see if anything's useful.

Do you offer students any discounts or gifts if they bring friends in?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 30, 2010)

grydth said:


> One of the themes to come out of Bil Mattocks' recent thread on Mcdojos was that genuine traditional schools might benefit from some of the advertising methods the franchised places use.... you might tale 15 and read over those to see if anything's useful.
> 
> Do you offer students any discounts or gifts if they bring friends in?


 

Yes we do and yes I will look that other thread over..


----------

